# Disable Passenger Seat Occupancy



## eypay (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello, I'm driving an A3 sedan US-Spec in germany. I did a seat swap to the super sport seats and now I've got that passenger seat occupancy airbag fault code and airbag light on. The new seats don't have a passenger seat occupancy mat in it. Now I need to get a bypass to get my passenger airbags working again. I think it can be done with a resistor, so the airbag will alway be activated, but I never did something like that before. I hope someone can help me along with this.

Thank you.


----------



## inwestorstrategiczny (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello, I had the same problem for almost a year. Guys from a local Audi Service in Poland said that d there is no another way for bypass it. I didnt belived them... a few workshops later, dozen hours of browsing the internet - they were right. In Audi parts catalogue there isnt such a part (occupancy mat) - you can only buy bottom foam which include heating mat, occupancy mat and a botton cushion (cost around 300$, part numer 8V0898522). When I added shiping to Poland and duty cost it was to much, but i found the solution  The WV Beatle (US specs) has the same module and the same occupancy mat, but unlike Audi in VW catalogue there is such a part - 5C5959337 (new from Ebay around 65$ with shipping from Latvia). I put it under the seat leather and foam ( but i can assume you can glu it under the seat with some weight on in). Afetr adaptation in VCDS and clearing foult codes work perfectly.


----------



## Pajumetst (May 12, 2021)

inwestorstrategiczny said:


> Hello, I had the same problem for almost a year. Guys from a local Audi Service in Poland said that d there is no another way for bypass it. I didnt belived them... a few workshops later, dozen hours of browsing the internet - they were right. In Audi parts catalogue there isnt such a part (occupancy mat) - you can only buy bottom foam which include heating mat, occupancy mat and a botton cushion (cost around 300$, part numer 8V0898522). When I added shiping to Poland and duty cost it was to much, but i found the solution  The WV Beatle (US specs) has the same module and the same occupancy mat, but unlike Audi in VW catalogue there is such a part - 5C5959337 (new from Ebay around 65$ with shipping from Latvia). I put it under the seat leather and foam ( but i can assume you can glu it under the seat with some weight on in). Afetr adaptation in VCDS and clearing foult codes work perfectly.


Is this really work? Only need sensor mat?


----------



## miktip (May 19, 2012)

Google air bag simulator...


----------

